# Scope or Red Dot for AR



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Decisions decisions...


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Just ordered the Vortex Strikefire with the rear PSA BUIS. Had a few beers and my credit card. Happy Valentines day. Was going to order some ammo instead but started texting my pops who said he's got a case a 223 next week when I visit I can snag which made for an easy decision.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

And a couple more lowers, there on sale........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice fulch. You can always put a dot on the side...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a vortex strike fire red dot and I love it! It has never lost zero and it's mounted on an AK.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

204, that's exactly what I ordered in my drunken stupor last night. Thanks. Somehow after that I decided I wanted a 6.5 Grendel and a back up lower so I guess I have 2 more on the way as well.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a red dot on my 300 blackout and iron sights on my 5.56


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

With the parts ordered I'll end up will a F marked front, a flip up PSA rear and the Vortex red dot mentioned above. We'll see how it all works out.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Go with both. I have a Nikon 4-16 mildot Buckmaster on the R15 and put a Eotech on the new build.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Could go with something like a Vortex 1-6, gives you a true 1 power then gives you a still pretty usable top end magnification.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Really depends on the role a particular rifle will be playing.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Predator hunting and targets is the plan.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Since targets are in the plan I'll assume you want to shoot tiny groups which necessitates a scope over a red dot.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup scope if your planning on targets froma bench or the like

now if the targets your gonna shoot are in a competion style,like 3 gun

then a red dot would be better for faster target aquisition

but thats just my humble opinion


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Got it, thanks all.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

you can always get the best of both worlds and buy a true 1 power variable scope. Though FFP 1-4 or 1-6x scopes tend to be very expensive and the cheaper 1x variable scopes are not true 1 power and have parallax issues. An illuminated name brand 1-4x or some such on 1 power can be used as a red dot then spun up to higher power for more precision.


----------

